# Supplement to stimulate eating...pleasde help



## chusair (Nov 23, 2011)

It is official I am going nut and I have use all possible trick in my hat to make my 4 months old male Vizsla Ahoj eat. He just do not feel motivated. The only food that he eats with more consistence is Science Diet for Puppies. I got him yesterday Taste of the Wild for puppies and although I like the content of the food I went from 11/2 cup that he eats of the other on every meal to just 1/2 cup maybe 3/4 total because he just didn't want more. I mixed with water, did half and half and it is not working. He weights 28# so he is relatively OK but I read in the forum that there is a tasty supplement that you mix with water and added to the food for extra flavor and that will stimulate the dog eating. I know it is somewhere in this forum but can't find it anymore. Please help


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried adding chicken broth? We are squirting fish oil capsules on Riley's food to help with her dry skin and she loves the fishy smell. Our breeder suggests mixing yogurt or cottage cheese with the food. I hope you find something that stimulates his appetite!


----------



## chusair (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you threefsh, yes the chicken broth helps and I am giving him peant butter which he loves. A teaspoon per day, his skin/hair is great! My only concern with the broth is the sodium content, that might be a solution now but a problem down the way. That's why I am desperatly looking for alternatives because I need to get Ahoj to like the food!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

chusair, click on the link below and read through that thread for some helpful suggestions:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2619.msg17228.html#msg17228

What you have described is a fairly common problem with the Vizsla. They just tend to be picky eaters. There are different ways to approach the problem, though, and you just need to settle on one that works for Ahoj.


----------



## chusair (Nov 23, 2011)

Found it! There is another food link in the listed forum...it is call NUPRO and I just bought it!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie just started eating "well" within the last 2 weeks (she is almost 8 months old). We had to add chicken, broth, canned dog food, whatever to get her to eat before. 

We noticed that she kept wanting to eat our older dogs food instead of her puppy food. We'd give her some of his Senior dog food dry just to try and she wolfed it down every time.

So, I went out & bought the same brand - for adult dogs though, not his low calorie Senior food - she'll eat it dry, with chicken or whatever. She likes it. 

We are using Purina One Adult Dog Food. I tried all the expensive brands on & off for a few months. She wanted nothing to do with any of them.

I guess its just a matter of trial & error and finding what they like.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

chusair said:


> My only concern with the broth is the sodium content, that might be a solution now but a problem down the way. That's why I am desperatly looking for alternatives because I need to get Ahoj to like the food!


We buy sodium-free chicken bullion to mix with hot water. 8)


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nupro works. I would like it to work better but is does help. The only other thing I founds that isn't a vitamin supplement, but is definitely a motivator, is grated parmesian cheese. The stuff we have had great success with is actually a packet that Olive Garden provides for their salads. It is premixed and smelly! I think the smell really helps.  Copper can't resist it. He will probably eat anything covered with this stuff. What is key is that it sticks to the food, no water is needed and he can't pick at it and eat only the cheese, like he does with larger pieces of cheese. ;D


----------



## AlbaF (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes have to agree with Linescreamer, Parmesan cheese does the trick with Alba. I don't have to use much as the sheer smell of it is enough to attract her to the bowl. I do also mix with in salmon mousse (Fish4dogs uk brand) which she loves too. ;D


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

They love real smelly stuff!


----------

